# Mixing chicks



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have been staggered hatching my eggs, or at least trying. I am now at the point that I will be putting day olds into the brooder, which currently has 2 2 week olds. 
What precautions should I do to make the merge safe for all. I do have the option of moving the older chicks into my basement where they a temp. Grow out pen. 
This pen is to house the younger birds which are not part of my outdoor flock until the snow melts enough for the grasses to return to the yard.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

The 2 week olds need cooler temps than the day olds by 10 degrees but you have to keep it warm enough for the new ones. As long as they have room to get away from the light to a cooler distance it should be ok. 

I like to have week old chicks in there already to show the newbies how to eat and drink. That way I know they will catch on quick to the feeder and waterer.

Just make sure the chicks aren't too much bigger. I have put day olds in with chicks that were too big and they got trampled.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I have the same thing going on my little one picks on the big ones lol


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

I had some few day old chicks and I had to put them with some chicks that were 3+ weeks old and all got along fine. 


Current flock: 51


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Mine are doing well also


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I found that my older birds, around 4-8 weeks will peck at and even eat the day-1week olds. I have fixed this by placing a cage and board to prevent the bigger birds from entering the brooder. They have free range of the 4x8 grow out pen, which the cage brooder is attatched to. the younger birds can easily slip through the openings, where the big birds can not. this allows them to escape the bigger birds and retreat into safety of the cage


----------

